# What do you think of this cage?



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hamster-Mouse-Ger ... dZViewItem

Its a bit busted, but can be easily fixed, but the ventilation seems quite poor. Is it any good for even jsut a lone male?
Thanks


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks fine to me 

Sarah xxx


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, I've used these types of homes before for mice and they really enjoyed it. I stopped using them only because they are very lightweight and my cats knocked one off the shelf. Mousey was ok though, fewwwww. My cages are all glass aquariums with wire screen tops and metal hooks as latches now. The plastic ones are sitting in storage


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I've got some of these i use as running on boxes.


----------

